# The Haunting of Rowdy Roddy Piper



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

http://www.biography.com/tv/the-haunting-of/episodes/roddy-piper

I saw this episode on Bio channel myself seems like Roddy has been deeply effected by the deaths of many of his friends in pro wrestling.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow thats pretty interesting! I did always love his role in the film They Live!


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

They Live is a classic!


----------

